# Still plugging away at my layout



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I am still here. I am still working on my layout.

I think I have the tracks where I want them. Now to raise them to the heights that they need to be.
I have added a spiral tunnel to get the tracks to the level I want them to be.
I have yet to build the wye. Those that are modellers think it is cool. Those that are railroaders think it is unrealistic.

How does one build the rest? I would rather scratch build all buildings and bridges.

Also, although my layout is N Scale, I am thinking of putting a loop of HO around the edge. I have some old tracks and rolling stock and DC engines.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> I am still here. I am still working on my layout.
> 
> I think I have the tracks where I want them. Now to raise them to the heights that they need to be.
> I have added a spiral tunnel to get the tracks to the level I want them to be.
> ...


It doesn't really matter whether someone thinks it's cool or realistic. If it's what you want, then it's exactly right. Your layout, your rules.

Same goes for an HO loop around the outside.

Could you be a little more specific about what you mean by "build the rest"?

Are you looking for scenery tips, how to make terrain contours, or a primer on scratchbuilding?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wyes are very realistic. There is a wye about 2 miles from me on the BNSF. The middle
leg goes to what was the Chrysler plant. A train could come out of the Chrysler plant and go east or west. On my new layout I will have a wye. It will be used to turn locomotives.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wyes see a lot of service for the three railroads that
work in Jacksonville, CSX, N-S and FEC. I can think
of 3 for CSX alone. They are used as much as
route choice as for turning locos or trains.

When it was still runnuing, Amtrak used a CSX wye to turn the whole Sunset Limited passenger train around.

Don


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

LIRR used to have an engine turnaround wye at Ronkonkoma (long gone) and still has a wye for access to Belmont (horse race place). They also have at least one in a yard southwest of Jamaica, IIRC.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> It doesn't really matter whether someone thinks it's cool or realistic. If it's what you want, then it's exactly right. Your layout, your rules.
> 
> Same goes for an HO loop around the outside.
> 
> ...



I want to build from scratch all buildings and bridges and other structures. I would rather not spend a dime for kits or prebuilt models. Then I can truly make it my own.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> I want to build from scratch all buildings and bridges and other structures. I would rather not spend a dime for kits or prebuilt models. Then I can truly make it my own.


Awesome. Should be a totally unique layout.

You can scratchbuild from basswood, styrene, cardstock, or a combination. Several companies have pre-cut (or cast) shapes and textures to aid the process.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

Not sure if you have seen this site yet.. they have plans for several buuldings to build from scratch.. the plans show you how to cut and give you dimensions.. also they come with paper cutouts so you can pre-build the building out of paper to get an idea of what it will look like on your layout.. pretty cool site and a great way to get started.

https://www.scalemodelplans.com/


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

pat_smith1969 said:


> Not sure if you have seen this site yet.. they have plans for several buuldings to build from scratch.. the plans show you how to cut and give you dimensions.. also they come with paper cutouts so you can pre-build the building out of paper to get an idea of what it will look like on your layout.. pretty cool site and a great way to get started.
> 
> https://www.scalemodelplans.com/


Thank you. Bookmarked.

This winter I plan to get the track to the elevation I want it.

This build is going to take at least a decade before I am at a point that it is what I want.


----------

